# Laubnetz für Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Schwimmteichfreunde ich werde immer wieder gefragt was man machen soll wenn man im Garten einen großen Teich oder Badeteich hat und drum herum stehen eine Menge Laubbäume oder wie bei mir eine große Buche. Auch im Forum sind in den letzten Tagen diese Fragen aufgetaucht. Daher hier noch mal eine kleine Info dazu. Nach dem ich im ersten Jahr meine Lehrgeld gezahlt hatte entschloss ich mich für mein Teich eine schwimmende Netzstütze zu bauen. Als Material habe ich Aluwinkel 20x20 und Flachmaterial 20x1,5 verwendet. Als Schwimmkörper verwende ich Autoschläue. Das aufgebaute Ponton wird mit Schnüren verspannt und ist ca 1m hoch. darüber wir das Laubnetz gelegt und außerhalb vom Teich mit Zeltheringen und Steinen befestigt. Die Randpflanzen dienen dabei als natürliche Außenstützen. Siehe auch die Bilder. Bitte beachtet das ich das bei mir so gelöst habe und soll nur als Anregung dienen. Da jeder Teich und die Bedingungen anders sind, muss jeder selbst für seinen Teich die optimale Lösung finden. Der Aufbau dauert knapp ein Tag wenn man es wie ich alleine aufbaut.  Die Konstruktion kann platz sparend nach dem Laubwurf wieder zusammengelegt werden. Als Netz verwende ich ein Schutznetz für Obstbäume mit 6mm Maschenweite
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Ralf leider gings nicht schneller der Forumsabsturz kam mir zuvor. Ich kann dich beruhigen ich bekomme keine nassen Füße. Das Pondong wird auf dem Trockenen zusammengebaut und Stück für Stück erweitert und dabei ins Wasser gezogen Abspannleinen darf man natürlich nicht vergessen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

na Gott sei Dank hab ich keine großen Bäume im Garten. Der eine der vielleicht mal groß wird, wird im Frühjahr versetzt.

Versetzt/pflanzt man Bäume besser im Frühjahr oder im Herbst?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
Zum umsetzen von Bäumen folgende Regeln 
Laubabwerfende Bäume Ende Oktober bis Anfang April. __ Immergrüne Gehölze im Oktober oder März/ April wenn der Boden feucht und warm ist. Koniferen März und April. Grundsätzlich nicht bei gefrorenem und mit Wasser vollgesogenem Boden auspflanzen
Bei Kontainerpflanzen gilt das natürlich nicht die haben ihren Wurzelballen ja bei sich und können ganzjährig gepflanzt werden auser bei Frost.
Gruß Günter


----------

